# River temperatures in Portugal?



## expatwannabe2010 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello, all!

Maybe an odd question but... I'm wondering how warm or cold the rivers are in Portugal? Not like, giant rivers, but smaller ones, with swimming holes, things like that... warm? Or freezing? lol.  thank you for anyone who knows!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess it depends on a variety of things including terrain of the area but in my part of the central zone the smaller rivers are mostly mountain fed & most (even most river beaches) tend to be cold even in the peak of summer. 

However, the larger dammed rivers such as the Zezere River aka Lake Cabril warms up over the summer months & tend to stay warm for at least part of the winter.......... They've move from the area now but I used to have friends who lived nearby who would swim in Lake Cabril for about 8 or 9 months of the year.


----------



## expatwannabe2010 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the input! I just had an amazing time swimming in a river in Panama and am hoping to find something similar in Europe... I prefer moving water to lakes and things like that though, and lakes don't seem very private to me, at least in my experience. You wouldn't happen to know what European country might have beautiful secluded little warm rivers would you? :-D


----------

